
Major quantum computational breakthrough is shaking up physics and maths - bookofjoe
https://theconversation.com/major-quantum-computational-breakthrough-is-shaking-up-physics-and-maths-136634
======
bookofjoe
>MIP*=RE

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.04383](https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.04383)

